# Home depot promo codes or coupons



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get any coupons or promo codes for Home Depot? Going to purchase the Ryobi powered backpack sprayer and looking to save a few bucks if possible. Thanks much.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of these on eBay but they're typically for in-store only. You have to read the fine print. Worth it if you're spending a lot.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOME-DEPOT-10-OFF-Coupon-expires-2-25-19/303040081346?hash=item468e98adc2:g:2bQAAOSw6CRcSirh:rk:9f:0


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I buy Lowe's coupons off eBay for cheap, and since Home Depot matches competitors' coupons, they'll take these. And shhhh... you can even use copies to do this.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> I buy Lowe's coupons off eBay for cheap, and since Home Depot matches competitors' coupons, they'll take these. And shhhh... you can even use copies to do this.


That's definitely store by store. Home Depot near me won't honor those. Worth a try though.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Sign up for their garden club email list. They routinely send out $5 off $50 or $10 off $100 coupons. They can only be used for garden products and tools, but it looks like your product would qualify (unless it's specifically excluded in the small print).


----------

